# Anyone selling pygmy chameleons?



## adamtweedie (May 18, 2012)

I want a pygmy chameleon  they are tiny! would my 30x30x30 eco terra cube be ok ? : victory:


----------



## LauraRawr (Jan 21, 2013)

Jungle Bugs

Here is a site where you can buy them. They also have a huge caresheet on there =) The guy even had an article on them in practical reptile keeping!

Just a side note though.....they really don't live very long and have one of the shortest lifespans of chams.


----------



## adamtweedie (May 18, 2012)

they are out of stock  but thanks anyway


----------



## LauraRawr (Jan 21, 2013)

ah shame, he breeds them all year round I think so may be a good idea to contact him and see when he'll have them next =)


----------



## jojothefirst (Nov 13, 2009)

LauraRawr said:


> ah shame, he breeds them all year round I think so may be a good idea to contact him and see when he'll have them next =)


 he doesn't breed them, they are wild farmed.
they only don't live long because of the same reason. (im speaking from experience)
He doesn't have any in stock because there is a export ban.

If If you want someone who sells captive breed "iwantone" breeds them. Be worth sending her a message.


----------



## Bradley (Aug 26, 2009)

Yep as said above Iwantone breeds them. She is a great reptile keeper and really looks after her animals!


----------



## tremerz97 (Nov 30, 2012)

yay my suggestion helped in ur previous thread (i suggested you get 1) and yes a 30 cubed will be fine :2thumb:


----------



## polaris2582 (Jan 19, 2011)

Hey Adam  welcome to RFUK :welcome: was fab to see you the other night, hope you have luck with Cham's. Will keep an eye out for you as well.  :2thumb: Ami xx


----------



## LauraRawr (Jan 21, 2013)

jojothefirst said:


> he doesn't breed them, they are wild farmed.
> they only don't live long because of the same reason. (im speaking from experience)
> He doesn't have any in stock because there is a export ban.
> 
> If If you want someone who sells captive breed "iwantone" breeds them. Be worth sending her a message.


 
These chams normally only last 3 years max (if your lucky) so if you buy them as adults they may only last a few weeks.

The Living Jungle - YouTube

Here is a vid of Neil's breeding fcility filmed by the guys that make practical reptile keeping.

The suggested seller (iwantone) is someone I can't comment on, but i've only seen nice things written about them =)


----------



## geckograham (Jan 22, 2012)

Don't bother with the bloke who was in PRK. I've been trying to contact him ever since the article was published and have never had a reply from him. Seems kind of odd really, after he went to the effort of plugging his site in the magazine.

Just sayin...:whistling2:


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

jojothefirst said:


> he doesn't breed them, they are wild farmed.
> they only don't live long because of the same reason. (im speaking from experience)


Having raised CB, WC and CF the longest living out of all of them are the WC tbh. mine have all lived about 5 years. 

Rubbish - he has both breds them and farms them. I've seen all of them lol. 



> He doesn't have any in stock because there is a export ban.


also rubbish Tanzania had some restrictions in place last year but they are no longer in place. 



> If If you want someone who sells captive breed "iwantone" breeds them. Be worth sending her a message.


Theres a few of us who breeds them - but most of use have rather long waiting lists



After the article Neil had 1000's of emails and sold out rather quickly. Since they only bred for a few months of the year, neil already has a waiting list extremely long. Along with some family issues Neil has been rather slow in replying to email from customers, as replying to the first few with out of stock i can imagine it gets a bit tedious after a while. As the breeding season for pygmy's is just round the corner i can imagine they will be available shortly. Also, since Tanzania opens it's doors soon they whuld be on wholesale lists shortly so any petshop should be able to order in cf. 

Jay


----------



## LauraRawr (Jan 21, 2013)

If you want to contact him, then phone him. He answered me straight away and gave me some really good advice about egg eater snake keeping.


----------



## adamtweedie (May 18, 2012)

polaris2582 said:


> Hey Adam  welcome to RFUK :welcome: was fab to see you the other night, hope you have luck with Cham's. Will keep an eye out for you as well.  :2thumb: Ami xx


thanks Ami! just trying on here swell just encase!  I have always wanted to receiver a reptile via post ... would be so exciting (as long as they are packages safe warm and securely!) :2thumb:


----------



## Bradley (Aug 26, 2009)

My loacal had some wc brevs come in about a month ago so they are out there.


----------



## jojothefirst (Nov 13, 2009)

Spikebrit said:


> Having raised CB, WC and CF the longest living out of all of them are the WC tbh. mine have all lived about 5 years.
> 
> Rubbish - he has both breds them and farms them. I've seen all of them lol.
> 
> ...


Not trying to argue, just trying to help op. if you have had a good experience then im pleased for you. If I was selling something I would make it apps outlay clear if it was WC CF or CB.
I wouldn't get or have got captive farmed on a animal so delicate as if it is unwell then it's going to be hard to treat it.
My opinion


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

I said he has both CB and CF, simples. 

It was a restriction not a ban, Tanzania does this regular for a few months every couple of years to build up interest in their exports etc. It hasnt been going for longer then 12 months lol. as imports were coming in early last year untill April. 

Basically you had a bad experience and try and tarnish neil at every opportunity. Loads of us havn't. I've still got WC pygmy's from 5 years ago, nothing wrong with WC animals so long as you treat them correctly. I've got CF and CB from Neil, in large numbers as well and never had issues. If you saw my CB, CF an WC pygmys you would not be able to note any difference in them. 

Treating CF, CB or WC for illness as you mention is in sensitive animals is exactly the same. Just because they are CB doesn't make treating them any easier. 

Jay


----------



## jojothefirst (Nov 13, 2009)

Spikebrit said:


> I said he has both CB and CF, simples.
> 
> It was a restriction not a ban, Tanzania does this regular for a few months every couple of years to build up interest in their exports etc. It hasnt been going for longer then 12 months lol. as imports were coming in early last year untill April.
> 
> ...


Simples? And you want to be taken serious? 
Can't be bothered to reply again after this, you are clearly not reading my posts proberly or twisting them.
How do I make this clear for you........
If the op is happy to get wild caught and take the increase risk that goes with it, then get them from Neil, my issue was I didn't know and wouldn't have bought them if I had as there is a increased risk and as they are so delicate, any problems with them would be hard to treat.
If they were advertised as CF then I could have little complaint about them dying.
This would be a good read for you
BBC News - Tanzania bans wildlife exports after animals stolen


----------



## dragons and turtles (Jun 30, 2012)

geckograham said:


> Don't bother with the bloke who was in PRK. I've been trying to contact him ever since the article was published and have never had a reply from him. Seems kind of odd really, after he went to the effort of plugging his site in the magazine.
> 
> Just sayin...:whistling2:


 
Exactly the same goes for me. He's completely ignorant and definitely will not respond to ant attempts of contact. He's to far up himself perhaps? 

I have three pygmies, one I bought as adult a year ago and two young ones I bought off iwantone that are maturing fantastically. Desperate to find females but can't get them anywhere, :-( .

You always get jay fighting out of Neils corner and I've taken his word previously but Still can't get no reply from repeated attempts, I think the article and the guy is full of it.


----------



## UrolithicTitan (Sep 12, 2010)

dragons and turtles said:


> Exactly the same goes for me. He's completely ignorant and definitely will not respond to ant attempts of contact. He's to far up himself perhaps?
> 
> I have three pygmies, one I bought as adult a year ago and two young ones I bought off iwantone that are maturing fantastically. Desperate to find females but can't get them anywhere, :-( .
> 
> You always get jay fighting out of Neils corner and I've taken his word previously but Still can't get no reply from repeated attempts, I think the article and the guy is full of it.


Old thread, but all the same. Have you ever thought that maybe he has more going on in his life than just breeding pygmy Chameleons? I have spoken with Neil in person before now and I can say that he definitely isn't 'far up himself'.

I wouldn't be at all surprised if your lack of patience of not getting an immediate response, prompted you to send an aggressive email to Neil like many of your posts are about him.

Thankfully though, loud mouthed insulting keepers such as yourself do not carry much influence in the reptile keeping world.


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

jojothefirst said:


> Simples? And you want to be taken serious?
> Can't be bothered to reply again after this, you are clearly not reading my posts proberly or twisting them.
> How do I make this clear for you........
> If the op is happy to get wild caught and take the increase risk that goes with it, then get them from Neil, my issue was I didn't know and wouldn't have bought them if I had as there is a increased risk and as they are so delicate, any problems with them would be hard to treat.
> ...


only just seen this. 

I have read your posts word for word, it is you who appear to have not read mine. You seem to assume he sells only WC when i am informing you he has both. As one of the few people who have seen his facilities, I think I have the authority to state that. 

Did you happen to ask if you were buying CB or WC? I assume not. I have seen Neil advertise his offspring as CB, Wc and CF depending on their origin. 

Thank you for the link, it still make no difference. it is a regular occurrence for Tanzania every few years. The first shipment from Tanzania is planned to land in a month or two i believe. The legal wildlife trade from tanzania is tightly monitored. however it was noted that one farm had been operating illegally so this restriction was put in place to allow that farm to be investigated. 

I think I would be behaving exactly as neil is currently if i was in his shoes. 

This is my last post on the mattor as this argument is going round in circles, you have your opinion and I mine. However, I will defend him and others when people slag off others with incorrect information. Just because someone doesn't have something for sale at the moment, has a life, or is busy is no excuse to have a go at the guy. if smene doesn't reply to an email or 100 emails the next response should not be lets go slagg the guy off on an internet forum. Thats just childish. Maybe, just maybe, his entire life doesn't revolve around pygmy's.

jay


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

dragons and turtles said:


> I think the article and the guy is full of it.


As i wrote the article, took the pictures and made the video, I would be interested in seeing whats bit you think is 'full of it' please feel free to PM these thoughts as I doubt i will be checking this thread, its is going round in circles.

Jay


----------



## geckograham (Jan 22, 2012)

UrolithicTitan said:


> Old thread, but all the same. Have you ever thought that maybe he has more going on in his life than just breeding pygmy Chameleons? I have spoken with Neil in person before now and I can say that he definitely isn't 'far up himself'.
> 
> I wouldn't be at all surprised if your lack of patience of not getting an immediate response, prompted you to send an aggressive email to Neil like many of your posts are about him.
> 
> Thankfully though, loud mouthed insulting keepers such as yourself do not carry much influence in the reptile keeping world.


I don't think this was aimed at me but I'll respond since I am one of the people who complained. I have not sent any aggressive emails. I have emailed through his site and PM'd on here with no response. I've tried several times, months apart and got nothing back. I have never sent a cross word.

He went out of his way to advertise himself so he should respond to correspondence. To simply ignore it is... well... IGNORANT!


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

Before this argument goes around again heres some peace offering baby pics everyone can go aww at

One of my babies from last year, the leaves are ficus leaves which are 1.5 cm. This one hatched in the vivarium and was found wondering around one night











Baby yellow headed day gecko (because this pic is my favourate)










Jay


----------



## yuesaur (Aug 29, 2011)

spikebrit said:


> before this argument goes around again heres some peace offering baby pics everyone can go aww at
> 
> one of my babies from last year, the leaves are ficus leaves which are 1.5 cm. This one hatched in the vivarium and was found wondering around one night
> 
> ...


loooooooooooooooooook at there cute will faces!!


----------



## dragons and turtles (Jun 30, 2012)

Fair point. Just getting no response for months from "polite" email requests got me frustrated and I shouldn't be so assumptious perhaps? :whistling2:
I'm not alone in this frustration. Apologies to Neil for my spitting of venom in my own frustration. 
Someone just said I'm not influential in the reptile keeping world. :lol2: 
Never thought I was. :notworthy:


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

Since I posted the pics i've had loads of PM's sorry i dont have any babies for sale at the mo, I already have a waiting list for those I produce this summer too, if i get any spare ones i will advertise them. 

jay


----------



## dragons and turtles (Jun 30, 2012)

Spikebrit said:


> Since I posted the pics i've had loads of PM's sorry i dont have any babies for sale at the mo, I already have a waiting list for those I produce this summer too, if i get any spare ones i will advertise them.
> 
> jay


 
If you get any spare females I would be a definite buyer as they are harder to find than rocking horse poo at the moment.


----------



## mattfarmer80 (Nov 25, 2008)

I have 3.4 cb pygmy chams available right now. My advert has been up here for a week. Matt


----------

